# Have you voted for Rudy today?



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

If not, please consider doing so! We are trying to get in the top 10 at least! Thank you to everyone who has already voted! You can vote once an hour.

Pet Fest Old Town Spring - Non-Profit Organization - Spring - New Tab 1 | Facebook

Rudy says thank you.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Just did annnnnnd your baby is up to 112 votes


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you! I want to get in the top 10 to win some money for Rudy's rescue. I think we can do it!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

RudyRoo said:


> Thank you! I want to get in the top 10 to win some money for Rudy's rescue. I think we can do it!


 
I am so happy for you, boy did the numbers for your baby leap from yesterday :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I voted twice for you so far today


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Voted.


----------



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

Voted you up to 121.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I did earlier and just did again. I'll keep it up. GO RUDY!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you! It is so great to know that I have a whole forum full of friends to count on if I ever needed anything (even something as menial as a voting contest  ). You are all so great!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been voting for Rudy for 2 days. He is a sweetie pie and so handsome! It breaks my heart seeing those other dogs but it seems like there is a happy ending for them.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I've been voting for Rudy for 2 days. He is a sweetie pie and so handsome! It breaks my heart seeing those other dogs but it seems like there is a happy ending for them.


Thank you! I have noticed a boost in votes for Rudy. I'm assuming it's all my buds at SM! We appreciate it


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Every time I get on the Internet I make it a point to vote. We can make this happen!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump!! You can vote every hour


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Just voted for Rudy again!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sue and Glenda, you rock!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oops! I got caught trying to vote again before my hour was up!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

How could i forget my Rudy :chili::chili::chili: been voting every hour missed a few this wekend but posted all day on FB since im at work all day in front of my comp got a little reminder :thumbsup:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Madison's Mom said:


> Oops! I got caught trying to vote again before my hour was up!


haha! "You so tricky!" I have gotten caught several times myself 



romeo&juliet said:


> How could i forget my Rudy :chili::chili::chili: been voting every hour missed a few this wekend but posted all day on FB since im at work all day in front of my comp got a little reminder :thumbsup:


Thanks Ursula! We won't be able to win, so we are just shooting for the top 10. Your votes are appreciated!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

RudyRoo said:


> haha! "You so tricky!" I have gotten caught several times myself
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ursula! We won't be able to win, so we are just shooting for the top 10. Your votes are appreciated!


 


Well lets make this happen if we have this whole week im at my comp all day :chili::chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Go Gypsy  :wub:


----------



## Gypsy's mom (Mar 10, 2011)

*How can I vote? I'm not on Facebook -*

Gypsy wants me to vote for your darling Rudy but I don't participate on Facebook so I'm unsure how I can offer support.

Sherry - Gypsy's Mom


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I was just vote #158!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Gypsy's mom said:


> Gypsy wants me to vote for your darling Rudy but I don't participate on Facebook so I'm unsure how I can offer support.
> 
> Sherry - Gypsy's Mom



If you don't have FB you can't vote, but your support is noted and Rudy appreciates it!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Just voted! Hope it worked!

Keep my fingers crossed for cute Rudy! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Madison's Mom said:


> I was just vote #158!


Woohoo! We have gone from 32nd place (when I first entered on Thursday), to 17th place on Friday, to 14th place today! We can do this! Stiff competition because a lot of the other deserving babies have their own blogs and facebook fan pages to drum up support. Either way they are all winners after seeing those after pictures!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Don't forget to vote EVERY HOUR for Rudy. He's movin' on up!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just voted again and it looks like you're closing in on the next dog up the list. Only 4 votes away....come on....5 people vote now. You can vote every hour. :chili::chili:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Now only 4 votes away! This is exciting


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I close my eyes and scroll to Rudy and vote. This is so painful. Does it matter who wins? All the same, I keep voting for our boy.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I close my eyes and scroll to Rudy and vote. This is so painful. Does it matter who wins? All the same, I keep voting for our boy.


All Winners! They will all be celebrated at the PetFest event. I hope to be able to give each and every one of them hugs and kisses.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I was #181 this morning!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumbsup:Bumpity bump voted ..............:thumbsup:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I just made the tying vote at 188!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have been gone all day and am just now getting a chance to get on the computer. We are moving on up! Thank you for the continued support! xoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We beat Wrangler but he's pretty close. Movin' on up I vote several times a day. It's so easy.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Wrangler is hot on our heels....KEEP UP THE VOTING!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Voted! :thumbsup:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

200!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

#201! Thank you Glenda, Sue, and Ursula for keeping this thread bumped today!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

EVERYBODY - UP!!!!!

It's time to vote for Rudy!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm up and voting! Rudy loves you Aunt Glenda!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Having some breakfast and voting :thumbsup:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

RudyRoo said:


> I'm up and voting! Rudy loves you Aunt Glenda!


And I love Rudy, too!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

artytime::good post - perfect:Waiting: voting :thumbsup: bump


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

#223. I need to set an alarm. I keep trying to vote before my hour has expired and getting my hand slapped!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Voted again. I've had my hand slapped several times too if I try to vote before the hour's up. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm already up and voting today! WE have a long way to go to get ahead of the next little fella - Cowboy the Cocker Spaniel. Let's keep voting! I just keep a tab open on my browser to that page to help me remember! THANK YOU!


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Done! Will help to vote again in an hour


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm #239 this morning. Look out Cowboy! Here we come!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:smtease::smtease::smtease:Yeeehawwwwww up and voting :thumbsup:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a timer on my phone called "Vote for Rudy" - I'll be voting all day!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Madison's Mom said:


> I have a timer on my phone called "Vote for Rudy" - I'll be voting all day!


 
Thats a great idea :thumbsup::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

#254!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

#263! My job really got in the way of my voting today but looks like we did OK anyway! 

Keep up the GREAT work!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

267 now...go rudy :wub:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

#269 Good morning :thumbsup:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm here and voting, too. GO BABY!!!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Whoa! Where did Oscar come from?! We are now sandwiched between 2 cockers and Oscar is coming up fast! Let's vote out our little hearts out today!

https://www.facebook.com/PetFestOldTownSpring?sk=app_197602066931325


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

#274 alarms are set :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oscar's gaining on us. Rally the troops!!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

While Oscar is adorable, let's beat him! He is closing in on us. Less than 10 votes away!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Rudy is @316  

Go buddy :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Holy moly! Oscar's peeps must have stayed up all night voting.

Let's stay ahead of him!

RUDY! RUDY! RUDY!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

*Inspiration!*

Ok Team RUDY. We have a situation. Oscar is 4 votes AHEAD! I thought we might need a little inspiration. Please turn your speakers up and watch all 2 minutes and 31 seconds of this glory. 

My favorite parts: 
0:27: "He's so little!"
0:41: "Come on! One more play!" (<---imagine coach is saying "Come one, One more vote!")
1:05: "RUDY RUDY RUDY RUDY RUDY RUDY RUDY RUDY!!!!!"
1:38: Peak of the real Rudy Ruettiger. Rudy's dad grabs his coat.
2:08: "Yea! Who's the Wild Man Now?!!"






Inspired? Let's do this!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Voted!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Two more votes needed to overtake the next in line. :chili::chili:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

let's sack 'em! <---see what i did there?


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

last bump of the day. Oscar is pulling away from us! Again, please watch the video above for inspiration.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I've had my 6 month old grandson today and have voted as I've had the opportunity - babies are either more work than I remember or I am WAY out of practice!

I'll be up for awhile and then will be up early. I will keep voting!

LET'S FLY PAST OSCAR!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Awake (almost) and voting for RUDY!!!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Madison's Mom said:


> Awake (almost) and voting for RUDY!!!!!



Thanks Aunt Glenda. Rudy votes you Team Captain! Oscar is really moving on up. I'm still confused where he came from?! One day he was just right on our tail. Have a fabulous Sunday!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Of course I'm voting. Tyler and I spent a lot of time out at the small dog run this morning so we had a great time and now I'm home cleaning today so unfortunately I'll be here every hour to vote.:huh: What a nice distraction


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

32 more votes to top Oscar If just a few of us vote each hour we can do that pronto


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

HI Y'ALL! Please keep up the voting for Rudy today!

I have Jury Duty so I will be on sporadically, but will check in when I can.

GO RUDY!!!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

GO RUDY! Take down Oscar.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Rudy! Rudy! Rudy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

382 VOTES.:chili::chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

@394. 6 more to reach 400. Go Rudy:wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

FOUR TO FOUR HUNDRED!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

401!!! Only a few more days. thank you all so much for keeping this thread alive and voting my little guy! We love you so much!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

402 and I have to go to bed. I'll be back voting in the morning!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

405 now!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I bookmarked it so it's very easy to get to it and vote. :chili::chili:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

#407 this morning! I will be without a computer until 3, but I have my sister voting in my place. Just a couple more days!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

#409. I wish these people would stay out of my office so I can get important stuff done, like voting for my favorite little contestant!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

418!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How'd Oscar suddenly get so many votes ahead of Rudy? Still voting every hour. 419.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> How'd Oscar suddenly get so many votes ahead of Rudy? Still voting every hour. 419.


I don't know! Computerized voting maybe?

I'm still voting every hour - I'd vote more often if I didn't get my hand slapped!

I was just #421


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

428 :cheer: Go Rudy :cheer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just voted 429. :chili::chili: GO, RUDY, GO.:chili::chili:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

435! I don't know how Oscar came up so fast!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

442!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

443!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

444


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just voted for the RudeMan. I'm sorry Leigh, but there are so many other heart wrenching stories that even though I love Rudy and you...I don't want to vote against some really tragic stories. Is that bad? Every time I go there and see all those horror stories...sorry, I just think you were really lucky to get Rudi. But I realize that you will donate any winnings to help other little doggies. I think I have an ethical dilemma here. All the same, I vote for our boy.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

:smilie_daumenpos:Good morning....it's time to vote for Rudy.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

up and voting i never forgot i been voting Rudy just not posting :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

456!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

#457 - WOW! That little Oscar has got it going on! I will say "you go, Oscar" but I'm still voting for RUDY!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

*Team Rudy Announcement:* I want to thank you all for getting my boy up to 466 votes! You are all so great and we love you! Given that there is only 3 days left, it doesn't look like it is possible to get in the top 10. So I am going to start giving some of my votes to some of the other deserving pups (maybe the other maltese angel?). They are all winners and I really look forward to meeting these little (or big) miracles this Saturday at PetFest!

Tomorrow night Rudy and I are going to his vet's office (also the rescue headquarters) to work on our booth for the festival. Rudy's rescue is Tails-In-Transition (TNT) so we are making a booth with a diamond mine (also to go with the "Diamond in the Ruff" theme of the festival). All the adoptable dogs for our rescue will have their very own diamond shaped sparkly name cards because they are all precious gems. Then we are making a papier-mâché mine/cave with boulders and fake smoke, yellow and black "Caution TNT" signs (get it? :thumbsup, and I ordered mini yellow construction hats for the dogs and regular construction hats for the adults (aka miners). Rudy will also be wearing his skull and crossbones shirt, and his other maltese friend Ed is going as Bomb Pop. It was kind of a last minute idea but I think it will be so cute! I will take a ton of pictures for all of you who have been voting your little hearts out for the past 2 weeks.
 
*THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!*


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I just voted for the RudeMan. I'm sorry Leigh, but there are so many other heart wrenching stories that even though I love Rudy and you...I don't want to vote against some really tragic stories. Is that bad? Every time I go there and see all those horror stories...sorry, I just think you were really lucky to get Rudi. But I realize that you will donate any winnings to help other little doggies. I think I have an ethical dilemma here. All the same, I vote for our boy.


I agree. I am one lucky lady! See my last post. Vote for whichever dogs you'd like! I release you to vote freely and without guilt. Ethical dilemma solved . 

Thank you for voting!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

RudyRoo said:


> *Team Rudy Announcement:* I want to thank you all for getting my boy up to 466 votes! You are all so great and we love you! Given that there is only 3 days left, it doesn't look like it is possible to get in the top 10. So I am going to start giving some of my votes to some of the other deserving pups (maybe the other maltese angel?). They are all winners and I really look forward to meeting these little (or big) miracles this Saturday at PetFest!
> 
> Tomorrow night Rudy and I are going to his vet's office (also the rescue headquarters) to work on our booth for the festival. Rudy's rescue is Tails-In-Transition (TNT) so we are making a booth with a diamond mine (also to go with the "Diamond in the Ruff" theme of the festival). All the adoptable dogs for our rescue will have their very own diamond shaped sparkly name cards because they are all precious gems. Then we are making a papier-mâché mine/cave with boulders and fake smoke, yellow and black "Caution TNT" signs (get it? :thumbsup, and I ordered mini yellow construction hats for the dogs and regular construction hats for the adults (aka miners). Rudy will also be wearing his skull and crossbones shirt, and his other maltese friend Ed is going as Bomb Pop. It was kind of a last minute idea but I think it will be so cute! I will take a ton of pictures for all of you who have been voting your little hearts out for the past 2 weeks.
> 
> *THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!*


Aw, Leigh. Rudy is still #1 to us. We gave it the old college try but I love what you wrote here and see that there are a lot of dogs in the top 10 that certainly deserve to win. I LOVE your idea for the booth. :chili::chili: You're so creative. I'm sure it will be a hit...or a BANG!:celebrate - firewor Can't wait to see pictures. Thank you for your giving heart and give Rudy kisses from us. :wub::smootch:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

We did give it a good try - look how far we came in just a week! And I don't know about the rest of you, but I had loads of fun doing this! I'm so competitive!

Rudy -- have a wonderful time this weekend and congratulate all the other survivors for me!


----------

